# Kreuzung zwischen Schleierschwanz und Goldfisch???



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo allerseits!

meine Frage ist wahrscheinlich nicht besonders fachmännisch, aber ich muß sie trotzdem mal loswerden.

Ich hab schon ein bisschen in den älteren Beiträgen gesucht, habe aber nichts entsprechendes gefunden. 

Daher nun hier:

Is es möglich, dass sich ein "normaler" __ Goldfisch mit einem __ Schleierschwanz kreuzt?

Ich hab nen Haufen Goldfisch-Babys und einer davon hat einen ziemlich dicken Bauch.

Ich hab aber nur einen Schleierschwanz!

Was meint Ihr??

Danke schonmal für einen Antwort.
Caroline[/b]


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

hallo caroline,

da beide fische der gleichen art entstammen denke ich schon daß dies möglich ist.

wenn sich bei den menschen ein hellhäutiger mit einem dunkelhäutigen verbindet denken wir ja auch nichts  dabei


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für die Antwort. Da bin ich doch mal gespannt, was da in meinem Teich heranwächst.  Ich hatte heut kurz Gelegenheit, ihn etwas genauer anzuschaun. Soweit ich sehen kann, hat er eine ganz normale Flosse.
Die kleinen sind aber noch ein wenig scheu und kommen nicht zu nah!

Die Zeit wirds zeigen... 

Lieben Gruß
Caroline


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2005)

Hallo zusammen !

Eine Kreuzung  :balloon: ist möglich. Ich hatte am Anfang Goldfische und Schleierschwänze (ungemischt) im Teich. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich kleinere knallrote Schleierschwänze mit weißen Flossenspitzen. Bin richtig stolz auf die Kreuzung und hoffe dass es im kommenden Jahr noch mehr davon gibt. 

Bis später - Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2006)

Hey Tulpe!

Solche Kreuzungen sind Möglich man sagte uns diese Mischung nennt man 
Schebumkin(vieleicht wirds auch anders geschrieben) 

Gruß Katha


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2006)

man schreibt den kleinen Kerl "__ SHUBUNKIN" und er sieht dann in etwa so aus:

http://www.aqua4you.de/images/fische/0PEgkHpWb1rZ.jpg

mehr infos auf:
http://www.shubunkin.de


ob die Theorie mit der Kreuzung von Goldi und __ Schleierschwanz jedoch aufgeht trau ich mich nicht zu bestätigen...

lG
Doogie


----------

